
Oracle systematically underpaid thousands of women, lawsuit says - rectang
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jan/18/oracle-women-workers-lawsuit-salaries-pay
======
tluyben2
Oracle is a big name but many companies do this; in my experience women simply
do not negotiate as hard as guys. I do not and never did coding interviews,
current pay has to be higher than the last etc; I try to get my female friends
to be as cocky (many of them are far smarter and capable than me) but they
just are not. So it is easy to just underpay while getting real talent.

Somehow I guess guys (again, in my experience) are more aggressive and often
messing things up for themselves by not backing down, however when it works...

~~~
belorn
> however when it works

The social difference between men at the top 10% of the income vs bottom 10%
has always been very significant. Women are not forced with the same negative
consequences if they end up with lower income, so it would be surprising if
those far smarter would willingly expose themselves to unnecessary risk during
negotiation, just so they can match the same income.

------
jmpman
Was this adjusted for location? I expect a higher percentage of male employees
in expensive locations, and a more equal ratio in cheaper locations.

------
paydate
So, as a male, if I’m making significantly less than my peers at a job, do I
also have grounds for a lawsuit?

Can I just sue to get any salary I want later on? What about past employers?
In 2013, I was making $50K as a developer, when other developers, peers at my
level, were making three times that amount, and I have proof.

Can I just bring that up in court, claim that I was singled out, and demand
back pay?

What if that happens to me at my next job? I accept the offer letter, then a
year later, I find out everyone else makes more. Can I sue? Or do I have to be
a woman?

~~~
david-gpu
Way to derail the conversation. Gender is a protected class, as is ethnicity
and religion. If a group of people belonging to a protected class are
systematically paid less than their peers, it is grounds for a lawsuit.

